# Magloire



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

So I know theres a few topics about him already but....


When will he be traded:
Who will he be traded for:


----------



## ahmet (Jun 24, 2006)

there were trade rumors with wizards and wolves

wolves gives griffin+jaric for magloire 

However I don't think so these rumors will happen.

AND I think Gazduric haas more trade value than Magloire


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't care where we trade him, as long we get 2 players that can be good roleplayers.


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

What ever they get it won't make up for the 1st rounder and Mason they gave to the Hornets last year.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

jg said:


> What ever they get it won't make up for the 1st rounder and Mason they gave to the Hornets last year.


You got that right


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

If they still had their first round pick they could have drafted Marcus Williams to back up at the point or Brewer to be a swing man, plus mason? Ohh I cant believe i liked this trade when it happened


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

IMO I think Milwaukee should try to just get a scrub and a 1st round pick for next year if they could


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

Brian Skinner, Steve Blake, and Ha Seung-Jin to Milwaukee...for Mags.

Members on Bucks and Blazers message boards are talking about it, saying they heard it on the radio and such...so who knows. I'll post a link if it becomes official, but right now, it's an interesting rumor.

The trade looks good for both teams. Mo Williams and Charlie Bell should be good enough in the backcourt, but adding Blake will definitely help them after losing Ford. Skinner isn't anything special, but he's a tough player, and will help Charlie develop.

Magloire, if healthy, is capable of starting on most of the teams in the league. It's not exactly a big IF yet, but if he can't get back on his feet in two years (meaning, actually produce a little more), then this trade won't look so good for Portland in the long run.


I read this at otrforums.com


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

NeTs15VC said:


> Brian Skinner, Steve Blake, and Ha Seung-Jin to Milwaukee...for Mags.
> 
> Members on Bucks and Blazers message boards are talking about it, saying they heard it on the radio and such...so who knows. I'll post a link if it becomes official, but right now, it's an interesting rumor.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting rumor. But don't we have 14 players under contract now?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

narek said:


> That's an interesting rumor. But don't we have 14 players under contract now?


Ha would most likely be cut. 

Poster on RealGM in the Bucks forum who has broken news before and has ties to the organization said that there is a verbal agreement and the paperwork needs to be worked out. Should happen within the next few days..


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm another one from the Blazer board glomming over here with this highly speculative news.

You would probably like Blake, a passer/distributor PG who does have a nice stroke from 3 and for whatever reason is not appreciated by a number of Blazers fans (this is my own highly biased opinion, FWIW).

I would assume Ha would be destined for D-League. I am aware of Skinner's history with Milwaukee and got him mixed up with someone else, sorry.

From the Blazers POV I don't like the idea of moving Blake RIGHT NOW because of the following:

1. Jarrett Jack, while recently cleared to play, is coming off surgery that kept him out of summer league (ankle). He's a good guard though, and HE is viewed as the Blazers' future.
2. Sergio Rodriguez is another promising point with ZERO NBA experience (Spain) ... I anticipate he'll go NBDL, or not, depending on how training camp shakes out.
3. Dan Dickau, sent over with Raef LaFrentz in the deal that sent Telfair to Boston, is himself coming off a very serious injury (torn Achilles), and as of now I view him as third string ... this is Dickau's second stint with the Blazers as it is and the first go-round was ... meh.

Blake DOES have an expiring contract, though, and his re-upping with Portland is not a certainty as it is ... I would have expected the Blazers to move him by midseason trade deadline after seeing how the injuries to Jack/Dickau would mend and what Rodriguez can actually do.

That said, I realize that sometimes you have to break eggs to make an omelette ... and I view Blake as a Faberge egg. There I said it.

Brandon Roy can play a little at the 1 and did so in summer league because Jack was unavailable/convalescing. He could play spot minutes at the 1 but I've read that Coach McMillan wants to use him as a 2.

I've not seen a whole lot of the Bucks, the only reason I'm familiar with Terry Stotts is because he is an OU alumnus (of interest to me because of where I've lived for 11 years, Norman, OK) ... just wondering if the Bucks tend to be uptempo or methodical under Stotts ... or if new ideas will be put in place because TJ Ford is gone?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

i like magliore his a top player


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

Blake will give the Bucks 4 pt guards. Harris can't be that dumb , can he??


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

jg said:


> Blake will give the Bucks 4 pt guards. Harris can't be that dumb , can he??



I sure hope not..especially since those pt's wont even play much


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

There are finally print stories in Milwaukee and Racine about this trade - Woefel says it's on hold:



> The Bucks would send Magloire to the Blazers for guard Steve Blake, forward Brian Skinner and center Ha Seung-Jin. The Bucks, I've been told, are set to pull the trigger. The Blazers, I've been told, are somewhat reluctant.
> While the Bucks are determined to acquire Blake, the Blazers aren't overly thrilled about losing their starting point guard from last season. Blake started 57 games for the Blazers last season, averaging 8.2 points and 4.5 assists.
> If the trade went down, though, it could pose some serious problems. Magloire is going into the final year on his contract and isn't likely to be thrilled about sharing playing time with center Joel Przybilla, who recently re-signed with the Blazers.


http://www.journaltimes.com/blogs/woelfel_world_of_sports/

The Journal-Sentinel just has a basic story: http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=477740. The only interesting thing is Harris wouldn't comment on the rumor one way or the other.


----------

